# Melatonin 2



## bdad (Oct 13, 2012)

I have read that this product can turn your lips purple.  Anyone used it, what were your result, and dose?


----------



## Kuromiss (Oct 13, 2012)

Melanotan 2 just increases melanin in your body,you become tanned whether you tan or not, increases libido and can help in fat loss. Ive never heard of people having their lips turn purple in particular but you need to realize that if you take too much constantly your results can be dramatic and you will look like a different race. But the effects only last a few months after you stop taking it. You do a loading dose til your at the colour you want , then you cut it down to maintain colour. I know there are some people doing logs on melanotan 2 in some of the sponsors sections with their results . Hope this helps you a bit. some sides are that it darkens freckles,moles ect and some people get what looks like sun spots.


----------



## bdad (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks Kuromiss!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Oct 13, 2012)

Check out the log I am doing on my wife in the Lapbe section...


----------



## Kuromiss (Oct 13, 2012)

bdad said:


> Thanks Kuromiss!!



Your welcome


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 13, 2012)

Inject 1mg and enjoy your raging hard on


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 15, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Inject 1mg and enjoy your raging hard on



1/2 That is more than enough for me. Be careful not to take too much at first unless you want to feel like puking.


----------



## Kuromiss (Oct 15, 2012)

Gotta agree with you there. Also taking into consideration your skin type is a good idea. Because a type 3 would obv need much less than a type 1.


returnofthdragon said:


> 1/2 That is more than enough for me. Be careful not to take too much at first unless you want to feel like puking.


----------



## DetMuscle (Oct 15, 2012)

1/2 ml....1ml  holy crap! Id be in the bathroom puking all night!! 2 ticks on slin pin does great for me. No, your lips dont turn purple


----------



## Kuromiss (Oct 16, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> 1/2 ml....1ml  holy crap! Id be in the bathroom puking all night!! 2 ticks on slin pin does great for me. No, your lips dont turn purple



100-200mcg for loading is enough to turn my stomach...you'd have to dilute the hell out of it to be able to do a anywhere near a ml and not feel like dying; which is obviously pointless to add that much dilution.


----------



## Inspectkta (Oct 28, 2012)

I looked like an Indian with a dot.  And yes, your lips can turn purple, just ramp up and then maintain.  The purple lips are not that bad if you use SPF on your lips when you tan.  You must remember that you are raising the amount of melanin in your body, so anything that has melanin will change color, grey hair will go back to original color, and skin will turn dark when exposed to uv rays. Maybe the lips could be considered dark red, maybe not purple.  If you are in Buffalo in the middle of the winter you will get noticed.


----------



## qwerty_lifter (Oct 28, 2012)

i use 200mcgs....i've also found with 4 wks of the loading phase I'd get a lot of freckles...ran it without the loading phase and it worked great/less sides (freckles). 200mcgs then wait 15 minutes and hit the tanning booth. started with 4 minutes in booth then would up it the next time by 2 minutes unless i got burned the last time. ^true about the maintenance phase.
so M2/tab booth 3x a week until tanned at desired level then only once a week


----------



## DetMuscle (Oct 28, 2012)

If they can get rid of the nausea I suspect that this will be on the market in 10 years. It was invented at unversity of Arizona for sunless tanning. But, with the sides and the fact you need some UV, I think its going to be awhile.


----------



## Inspectkta (Oct 28, 2012)

Awful nausea, can be controlled by dosing right before bed time.


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 29, 2012)

Kuromiss said:


> 100-200mcg for loading is enough to turn my stomach...you'd have to dilute the hell out of it to be able to do a anywhere near a ml and not feel like dying; which is obviously pointless to add that much dilution.



I shoot .5ml for libido.  I am using PT141 right now just for that.  In my experience only the first few shots give the nausea; after a while I don't get nausea anymore even large doses.


----------



## Inspectkta (Nov 2, 2012)

That is true, the first week of daily research was the worst, start out real low and add 100mcg a day to about 500mcg, and stay there for about 10 days, then go 1 or 2 times a week at 500mcg , or .5mg.  Dont count on MT2 to keep you from burning the first time under UV, take care of your skin!  I disliked the darkening of moles, but I think I was also obsessing on them too.  If you see any moles on your test subject get bigger and turn misshapen take notice that it could be time to get it checked by the doctor.


----------



## Barbied (Jul 27, 2015)

I have been using Melatonin 2 for 6 days and my lips have gone a really dark shade of purple? I started on .25 the next day I injected .5 and so on up to 1mg and have stayed there since day 4 . Can anyone tell me why and how long it takes to fade ?


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 2, 2015)

Inspectkta said:


> I looked like an Indian with a dot.  And yes, your lips can turn purple, just ramp up and then maintain.  The purple lips are not that bad if you use SPF on your lips when you tan.  You must remember that you are raising the amount of melanin in your body, so anything that has melanin will change color, grey hair will go back to original color, and skin will turn dark when exposed to uv rays. Maybe the lips could be considered dark red, maybe not purple.  If you are in Buffalo in the middle of the winter you will get noticed.


your hair changes too? I didnt know about this


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 3, 2015)

this stuff turns you into a god I am tanned ripped and have a huge hard dick that will not go down even after cumming over and over and it makes it bigger by a good amount but you stay so horny and hard I can not sleep or think it does not take much to keep you dark as hell.i have dark black hair now to it makes the perfect man and it is dirt cheap.i kinda hate for other men to find out about it my wife has been walking funny since I started mt2 she makes fun of the men on pornos now says she feels sorry for them.but I am scared to stop taking it I will go back to a normal man instead of a god.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 9, 2015)

Hair goes darker, killer boners, makes me sick, have to take at night. That's about it. Oh and yeah, makes you tan great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkopsi (Oct 13, 2015)

What's everyone's preferred vender ?


----------

